# Gaming-PC kaufen HILFE



## rMatze (20. August 2014)

hey leute,
  ich möchte mir jetzt endlich einen Gaming-PC kaufen, da man im  vergleich zu Konsolen auch viele andere Sachen damit machen kann außer  zu zocken und ich die gaming Vielfalt der PC´s ausnutzen möchte.
  Bei den Komponenten ist mir Qualität und Zuverlässligkeit wichtiger  als pure Leistung, welche unter umständen dann anfangen Probleme zu  machen. Daher setze ich auf Intel und Geforce - Ich lasse mich mit  aussagekräftigen Argumenten aber auch gerne umstimmen 
  Ich habe mich schon oft mit dem Thema Gaming-PC beschäftigt, was aber  jedoch in letzter Zeit nicht mehr der Fall war. Deshalb bin ich was das  angeht nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand und könnte mir gerade selber  keinen PC zusammenstellen, ohne ein schlechtes gefühl dabei zu haben...

*Hier kommt ihr ins Spiel...*

  ..ich möchte für den Anfang 500€ ausgeben, wenn es ein bisschen mehr  ist, dann ist es auch nicht schlimm. Denn für Monitor, Maus etc. kommen  auch nochmal ca. 300€ auf mich zu. Also haut einfach mal eure  Kaufempfehlungen, Zusammenstellungen, oder Tipps/Ratschläge darunter.
  Dass ich mir für 500€ keinen fertigen PC kaufen brauch weiß ich  selber. Die Komponenten bei euren Zusammenstullungen sollten jedoch alle  gut miteinander Kompatibel sein und mit einander harmonieren (das  versteht sich wahrscheinlich von selbst ;D )
  So... Ich freue mich über all eure Hilfe und sage schon einmal  dankeschön an alle die, welche sich mit meinem kleinen Problem  auseinander setzen und mir hoffentlich weiter helfen können 
  Gruß Matze


----------



## Lucker1811 (20. August 2014)

Also vorweg schonmal, mit 500€ n Guten Gaming PC zusammenzufrickeln is etwas knapp.
Ist aber machbar, ist dan high end pc aber für ne gewisse Zeit und Leistung kanns schon reichen.

Ich kann nur aus meinen erfahrungen erzählen und empfehlen.
Und damit muss ich dir leider sofort sagen, dass Intel für mich nur enttäuschung bedeutete.
( ob ich nun einfach pech mit dem Teil an sich hatte oder was auch immer )

Ich habe derzeit meinen 3ten selbst zusammengebautden PC ( zumindest teile selber zusammengesucht und dan bauen lassen. )
Insgesamt mein 4ter.

Der erste wa von Intel selber gebaut im Packet mit Desktop, Drucker etc. aber nach 1 Jahr trotz pflege total im arsch d.h. verdammt langsamm und iwi nur halb funktionsfähig von der CPU.

Dan kamen meine "eigenen", hierzu sag ich vorweg auch, dass ich nur beim 3ten PC bin weil ich wie du angefagen habe und mit wenig geld auf der stelle n PC wollte und dan immer aufrüsten musste.
Also die Teile waren immer nach ca 2 Jahren noch voll dabei und hatte nie Probleme.
nur um aufzurüsten neu zusammengebaut.

Meine Boards waren immer von MSi, zimlich zuverlässige und bedienerfreundliche Teile wie ich finde. Das übertakten etc der CPU oder sonstwas isn Kinderspiel und Probleme hatte ich nunmal auch noch nicht. Da gibts zimlich gute ab 80€.
Viel mehr muss ein Board nicht kosten.

Meine CPU war immer von AMD , die erste wa der 2x2,2 oder so damals 
Nun habe ich seit ich glaube 4 Jahren meinen Phenom 965 mit 4x 3,4MHz davon 1 jahr auf 3,8MHz hochgedreht.

und meine Grafikkarten waren immer Nvidia.
auch nur zu empfehlen von meiner seite aus.

Mein derzeitiges System siehst du in meiner Signatur, es hat mich abgezogen vom Gehäuse und CPU kühler vllt  +/- 600€ gekostet glaube ich jetzt vllt.
Als Hilfe mal so gesagt Spiele wie: Battlefield 3, Metro Last light, War Thunder, DiRT 3, NASCAR 2013/14, GRID 2, Hitman Absolution, einige NFS teile und einiges mehr Spiele ich ohne Probleme auf "HIGH" bzw auch "EXTREM" 

Wichtig ist, dass du dir mindestens 8GB RAM zulegst
( mehr muss eig nicht sein habe nur 12GB durchs aufrüsten und macht von 8 auf 12 auch nich viel unterschied, muss man schauen )

Ein recht guter CPU und die Graka is das wichtigste zum Spielen.

CPU kann ich von meiner seite noch den AMD "Vishera"
Hier der Link :https://www.alternate.de/html/produ...eId=1076408&className=cpu&activeClassName=cpu

(mehr als 4 Kerne ist purer unsinn)

und Graka, naja such dir ne gute GTX, eine 670 vllt. (darf so 150 + € kosten)
Die GTX 760 oder 770 soll nach meinen Quellen nicht besser als die GTX 660 oder 670 sein ^^
( meine Quelle ist mein PC-Laden zu dem ich seit 8 Jahren gehe mit Erfolg und jeden meiner Freunde hinschicke )

So, zum Schluss kann ich dir nurnoch die seite Alternate.de ans Herz legen wo auch der CPU her ist.
Kannst dir dort auf der Seite n PC zusammenbauen mit allem drum und dran und siehst was es kostet.
Kannst da auch bauen und Liefern lassen oder Teile aufschreiben und zum PC frotzen gehn so wie ich ^^
Der is am Ende vllt. billiger.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen mit meinem kleinen Roman.
Eventuell hilf meine Geschichte ja ^^

Wenn noch Fragen bestehen zu anderen sachen oder ich was vergessen hab... wir sind in nem Forum schiess los


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> hey leute,
> ich möchte mir jetzt endlich einen Gaming-PC kaufen, da man im  vergleich zu Konsolen auch viele andere Sachen damit machen kann außer  zu zocken und ich die gaming Vielfalt der PC´s ausnutzen möchte.
> Bei den Komponenten ist mir Qualität und Zuverlässligkeit wichtiger  als pure Leistung, welche unter umständen dann anfangen Probleme zu  machen. Daher setze ich auf Intel und Geforce - Ich lasse mich mit  aussagekräftigen Argumenten aber auch gerne umstimmen
> Ich habe mich schon oft mit dem Thema Gaming-PC beschäftigt, was aber  jedoch in letzter Zeit nicht mehr der Fall war. Deshalb bin ich was das  angeht nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand und könnte mir gerade selber  keinen PC zusammenstellen, ohne ein schlechtes gefühl dabei zu haben...
> ...


 300€ sind war arg hochgegriffen. Du bekommst absolut passable Monitore in 24 Zoll für 150€, ne solide Tastatur und Maus zu je 30€. Dann hast Du schon 90€ mehr für den PC, und das sind Welten in der Preisklasse von 500-600€ Budget.

Lies mal hier: Gaming-PC ab 550 Euro: So kriegt ihr am meisten Power fürs Geld

Ich würde aber unbedingt lieber direkt auf nen Core i5 gehen, damit Du nicht in 1-2 Jahren schon wieder bei der CPU auf dem Trockenen sitzt. Dann wärst Du aber eher bei 600€ - hier ein PC zusammengestellt bei hardwareversand.de inkl. Zusammenbau hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

HV20I546DE Intel Core i5-4460 in-a-Box 158,83 €
HV1138RNDE ASRock H97M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX 73,38 €
HV20MI48DE 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9 67,51 €
HV203A27DE Aerocool Strike-X ONE - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil 31,33 €
HVR552CSDE Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+ 44,51 €
HV1033SLDE Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X OC Boost Lite Retail mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2GBDDR5 161,19 €
HV13TD10DE Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 45,42 €
HV207SX8DE Samsung SH-224DB schwarz 12,99 €
HVZPCDE Rechner - Zusammenbau 29,99 €
Gesamtpreis: 625,15 €

Ohne Zusammenbau also ca 30€ weniger. Wenn Du da jetzt bei CPU oder Grafikkarte sparst, hast Du halt direkt locker mal 20-30% weniger Spielepower...  





  Dass ich mir für 500€ keinen fertigen PC kaufen brauch weiß ich  selber. Die Komponenten bei euren Zusammenstullungen sollten jedoch alle  gut miteinander Kompatibel sein und mit einander harmonieren (das  versteht sich wahrscheinlich von selbst ;D )
  So... Ich freue mich über all eure Hilfe und sage schon einmal  dankeschön an alle die, welche sich mit meinem kleinen Problem  auseinander setzen und mir hoffentlich weiter helfen können 
  Gruß Matze[/QUOTE]


----------



## rMatze (20. August 2014)

vielen dank für euer feedback, es hat mir aufjedenfall weiter geholfen.
Also ich hab mich mal umgeschaut und mir ein system zusammengestellt. bin mir aber noch nicht bei allem sicher.

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-4670K (glaube dadurch wird es aber zu teuer...)
Gk: Geforce GTX 660 (weiß noch nicht von welcher Marke ich sie nehmen soll)
As: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Fp: Toshiba DT01ACA100 1 TB
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming (bin mir bei dem Mainboard nicht sicher, aber mit MSI schon)
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 630W (irgendeins ausgewählt)

könntet ihr die Zusammenstellung nochmal anschauen und mir sagen was ihr davon haltet bzw. ändern würdet.

Auf hardwareversand.de steht bei mir 99€ für zusammenbau konfi und test...?.


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2014)

Bloß keine Nvidia nehmen, wenn Du knapp bei Kasse bist! Die AMD R9 270X ist ca 25% schneller als die GTX 660 bei gleichem Preis, und die GTX 760 wiederum ist zwar gleichschnell wie die AMD R9 270X, aber kostet eher 190-200€...

Die CPU mit dem "k" im Namen könntest Du halt auch übertakten, aber ansonsten hat die keinen Vorteil zu den normalen Core i5 und ist auch teurer - wenn du nicht UNBEDINGT übertakten willst, dann spar Dir das Geld lieber. Und dann reicht auch ein günstigeres Board für 60-80€ mit H97-Chipsatz. Da gibt es sicher auch was von MSI.

Der CPU-Kühler wäre okay, wenn Du meinst, dass Dir der bei der CPU mitgelieferte zu laut sein wird. Fürs Übertakten müsste da aber ein besserer her.

Das Netzteil ist völlig übertrieben, da reicht die 450-500W-Version der L8 völlig aus. Ein moderner PC braucht auch mit guter Grafikkarte nur 300-350W, dazu ein Puffer, somit reichen bei nem guten Markenmodell 450W aus - Hauptsache es bietet mind. 2x Stecker mit PCIe 8Pin (6+2 Pins). Die Watt-Angaben bei Grafikkartenherstellern für empfohlene Netzteile, falls Du Dich daran orientierst, ist völlig übertrieben, da es auch sehr billige Netzteile gibt, bei denen 450W dann nicht reichen, weil die effektiv nur 250-300W stabil schaffen, und DESWEGEN werden dann lieber zB 600W empfohlen, weil selbst ein ganz billiges mit "600W" dann die nötigen 300-350W auch bringt. 



Wegen dem Preis bei Hardwareversand: Konfiguration machen lassen + Test des PCs ist nun wirklich nicht nötig. Ersteres kann jeder selbst, der auch in der Lage ist, Spiele zu installieren, und nen Test brauchst Du auch nicht, denn WENN was nicht okay ist, hättest Du ja Reklamationsrecht. 

Wie ist denn aber nun Dein Budget? Mit dem teuren Netzteil + Kühler + Z97Board + 4670k hast Du ja nochmal nen deutlichen Aufpreis zu meinem Vorschlag, und bei Dir fehlt ja noch Gehäuse und DVD-Laufwerk. 



PS: wenn Du über den Preisvergleich die Links aufrufst, ist es bei hardwareversand.de oft günstiger - du kannst dann auch die Bauteile einzeln per Links aufrufen, in den Warenkorb legen und erst am Schluss auf der Shop-Seite aus dem Menü links bei "Service" das Produkt "Rechner-Zusammenbau" mit in den Warenkorb legen. Da müsstest Du nur vorher schon genau wissen, welche Bauteile du nimmst, also welches Netzteil, welches Board, welche genaue Grafikkarte usw.


----------



## Lucker1811 (21. August 2014)

Beim RAM noch n kleiner Tipp :
https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/140051?
Billiger und besser, bekanntere Marke und alleine schon nur die Bewertungen sprechen für sich ^^

und mainboard eventuell als vergleich :
https://www.alternate.de/MSI/Z87-G43-Mainboard/html/product/1080883?

nich alles wo Gaming hintersteht is auch das beste fürs Gaming 
Hier ist zwar eine Onboard Graka (was meiner Erfahrung nach latte is und sogar auch besser ohne) aber dafür is das Board von den Steckplätzen besser bestückt.
Ich selber hab eben nur mitbekommen das Onboard Grakas stress machen könn mit denen die du einbaust oder halt mehr Arbeit machen.

Sonst Festplatte, Kühler sehn ok aus ab CPU und Graka kann ich nix mehr sagen Intel is net meine Abteilung 
und ich hatte auch nur Nvidia, noch nie AMD


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2014)

Lucker1811 schrieb:


> Beim RAM noch n kleiner Tipp :
> https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-8-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/140051?
> Billiger und besser, bekanntere Marke und alleine schon nur die Bewertungen sprechen für sich ^^


 Ich hab da gestern gar nicht den Link geklickt - warum ist das Ballistix bei alternate so teuer? ^^  das kostet in anderen Shops eher nur 60-65€ ^^ 






> Hier ist zwar eine Onboard Graka (was meiner Erfahrung nach latte is und sogar auch besser ohne) aber dafür is das Board von den Steckplätzen besser bestückt.


 Die Sockel 1150-Boards haben KEINE onboardgrafik, aber fast alle, vielleicht sogar wirklich durchgehend alle Mainboards für So1150 haben Monitoranschlüsse, weil die meisten Sockel 1150-CPUs eine eigene Grafikeinheit haben. Alle core i3, i5 und i7 haben zB eine eigene Grafikeinheit. Die nutzt man natürlich nur dann, wenn man keine extra Grafikkarte einbauen will


----------



## Lucker1811 (21. August 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab da gestern gar nicht den Link geklickt - warum ist das Ballistix bei alternate so teuer? ^^  das kostet in anderen Shops eher nur 60-65€ ^^
> 
> 
> keine Ahnung, Alternate is nich immer die billigste Seite.
> ...


----------



## rMatze (22. August 2014)

also unbedingt übertakten will ich nicht Herbboy, aber ich dachte für die paar € aufpreis die möglichkeit zu haben wär nicht schlecht ( +10€mainboard, +20€ prozessor.. oder so) ...aber das ist jetzt erst mal nebensache ^^
Von der gtx 660 habt ihr mich jetzt auch weg gebracht ( wurde mir wo anders auch schon gesagt), aber ich wunder mich dass trotzdem so viele von geforce so überzeugt sind wenn ihr sagt, dass die atx viel besser ist..
bei meinen nachforschungen wurde mir aber auch von dem i5 4670k abgeraten, da er anscheinend auch P/L mäßig gegen AMD eindeutig den kürzeren zieht. hier der wortlaut: 
" Der Prozessor stinkrlt gegen den vorgeschlagenen A10-7700/7850  leistungstechnisch und preislich ab. Selbes Spiel bei der GPU. Dann ist noch zu erwähnen, dass  der i5-4670k viel zu stark für die GTX 660 ist. Denk mal drüber nach,  dass ist die _zweit schlechteste GPU der bereits überholten "Gamingreihe" von Nvidia_. " (es wird auch gleich noch über meine ach so geliebte gtx 660 hergezogen ^^)
,wobei laut so gut wie allen testberichten der i5 4670k um einiges besser amschneidet, jetzt mal im vergleich zu dem  A10-7700/7850..?
Was das Netzteil angeht hab ich mir sowieso noch keine gedanken gemacht, da glaube ich dir voll und ganz. hab einfach mal irgendeins ausgewählt ;D
Beim mainboard würdest du mir dann zu nem H97 raten?! werden die Z nur zum übertakten benötigt oder gibts da sonst noch unterschiede? und ist das 97 einfach der nachfolger von dem 87?!
Und zu dem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher und den onboard graka´s Lucker1811: Ich kenn mich nicht aus welche RAM am besten sind, weil ich keine erfahrungen damit hab. hab nur gehört, dass man zur zeit eig bloß noch die crucial balistix sports verbauen "kann" (hab mich darauf halt mal verlassen) und wenn man die onboard graka und die eingenaute gleichzeitig nutzen will sollte man ja sowieso 2133Hz einbauen, anscheinend...

Tut mir leid für die vielen Fragen leute, aber ich glaub ihr habt da ein bisshcen mehr ahnung ;D


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> bei meinen nachforschungen wurde mir aber auch von dem i5 4670k abgeraten, da er anscheinend auch P/L mäßig gegen AMD eindeutig den kürzeren zieht. hier der wortlaut:
> " Der Prozessor stinkrlt gegen den vorgeschlagenen A10-7700/7850  leistungstechnisch und preislich ab.


 Das ist völliger Unsinn, keine Ahnung, wo der das her hat ^^  Die Intel Core i5 sind viel schneller als ein A10, und zwar locker 50-100% schneller. Schau mal zB hier AMD Kaveri APUs im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 40) - HT4U.net  oder hier im Test AMD Steamroller: Der A10-7850K im Prozessor-Test [Video-Update]  mit ner GTX 780 als Partner. 


und die A10 sind dabei ja nicht mal besonders günstig. Selbst ein Core i3 für nur 100€ schlägt ja den A10-7850k in Spielen ^^   Was sein könnte: vlt. meint der den Fall, dass man OHNE zusätzliche Grafikkarte spielen will, zB für nen Mini-PC? In dem Fall stimmt es, dass die interne Grafik bei den AMDs stärker ist. Aber das ist ja hier völlig uninteressant, da du ja einen ordentlichen Gamer-PC mit richtiger Grafikkarte suchst. Siehe zb hier AMDs APU „Kaveri“ im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase  da siehst Du schön, dass die AMD A10 schneller sind - WENN die interne Grafik verantwortlich ist. Aber weiter unten kannst Du Werte in einer Tabelle wählen, wo eine AMD R9 290X als Grafikkarte dabei ist - da sieht der A10 dann alt aus.


Wegen Nvidia und AMD: bei der Grafikkarte isses halt so, dass Nvidia (vermutlich) wegen dem ganzen Marketing viel investiert - daher sind die Karten halt teurer bei ansonsten gleicher Leistung wie AMD. Vlt. kann Nvidia aber auch einfach nicht so günstig produzieren.... keine Ahnung...  Aber da AMD früher mal EHER Problemchen hatte und Nvidia immer sehr präsent im Spielesektor ist, halten viele Nvidia für "klar besser" - dabei gibt es bei Nvidia genau so oft oder so wenig mal Probleme mit einzelnen Modellen oder Treibern, da tun sich AMD und Nvidia nix. Nur dass AMD halt derzeit preislich mehr bietet. 

zB vor nem halben Jahr kosteten die R9 280X und GTX 770 ca. gleichviel, UND die sind ca gleichstark. Da konnte man nehmen, was man lieber wollte. Inzwischen ist aber die R9 280X bei nur 210-240€ und die GTX 770 eher bei AB 260 Euro, da muss man schon sehr "Fan sein", um Nvidia zu nehmen. ABER: mal in den Shops schauen, manchmal gibt es Aktionen, bei denen 1-3 Games dabei sind, und dann kann die Karte quasi effektiv schnell mal 50-100 Euro "billiger" werden, wenn einem die Spiele zusagen





> Beim mainboard würdest du mir dann zu nem H97 raten?! werden die Z nur zum übertakten benötigt oder gibts da sonst noch unterschiede? und ist das 97 einfach der nachfolger von dem 87?!


 jo, H ist halt quasi die Mittelklasse beim Chipsatz, wenn man nicht übertakten will, wobei auch einige H-Boards über gewisse Übertakter-Optionen verfügen, und Z bietet halt alles fürs Übertakten, kann man aber auch nehmen, wenn man nicht übertaktet. Und die 80er-Chipsätze sind die etwas älteren, die 90er die für die ganz neuen CPUs. Die alten Sockel 1150-Boards können aber auch die neuen CPUs erkennen, wenn das BIOS aktuell genug ist. 




> Und zu dem mit dem Arbeitsspeicher und den onboard graka´s Lucker1811: Ich kenn mich nicht aus welche RAM am besten sind, weil ich keine erfahrungen damit hab. hab nur gehört, dass man zur zeit eig bloß noch die crucial balistix sports verbauen "kann" (hab mich darauf halt mal verlassen) und wenn man die onboard graka und die eingenaute gleichzeitig nutzen will sollte man ja sowieso 2133Hz einbauen, anscheinend...


 Bei AMD bringt schnelles RAM was, wenn man die CPU-Grafik für Games nutzen will - aber ZUsätzlich zur normalen richtigen Gamer-Grafikkarte verwendet man die CPU-Grafik an sich nie. ^^  Mir sind nur manche AMD-Boards bekannt, bei denen man die CPU-Grafik mit einer UNTERKLASSE-Grafikkarte koppeln kann, so dass die Leistung dann steigt - aber dann hat man eine Leistung, die immer noch im Bereich einer Einsteiger-Grafikkarte unter 100 Euro liegt...   für Intel nimmst Du einfach DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V, und wenn jetzt schnelleres RAM kaum mehr kostet, schadet es nix, bringt aber auch nicht wirklich nennenswert was.


----------



## rMatze (22. August 2014)

> Das ist völliger Unsinn, keine Ahnung, wo der das her hat ^^  Die Intel  Core i5 sind viel schneller als ein A10, und zwar locker 50-100%  schneller. Schau mal zB hier AMD Kaveri APUs im Test - Performance-Index [CPU] (Seite 40) - HT4U.net  oder hier im Test AMD Steamroller: Der A10-7850K im Prozessor-Test [Video-Update]  mit ner GTX 780 als Partner.
> 
> und die A10 sind dabei ja nicht mal besonders günstig. Selbst ein Core  i3 für nur 100€ schlägt ja den A10-7850k in Spielen ^^   Was sein  könnte: vlt. meint der den Fall, dass man OHNE zusätzliche Grafikkarte  spielen will, zB für nen Mini-PC? In dem Fall stimmt es, dass die  interne Grafik bei den AMDs stärker ist. Aber das ist ja hier völlig  uninteressant, da du ja einen ordentlichen Gamer-PC mit richtiger  Grafikkarte suchst. Siehe zb hier AMDs APU „Kaveri“ im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase   da siehst Du schön, dass die AMD A10 schneller sind - WENN die interne  Grafik verantwortlich ist. Aber weiter unten kannst Du Werte in einer  Tabelle wählen, wo eine AMD R9 290X als Grafikkarte dabei ist - da sieht  der A10 dann alt aus.



Ich bleib jetzt aufjedenfall bei Intel, das ganze hat meine eigene meinung nur noch gestärkt. die frage ist nur welcher, denn ob der i5 4670(k) in meine Preisvorstellung passt mag ich zu bezweifeln. Hättest du mir da nen Tipp?




> Wegen Nvidia und AMD: bei der Grafikkarte isses halt so, dass Nvidia  (vermutlich) wegen dem ganzen Marketing viel investiert - daher sind die  Karten halt teurer bei ansonsten gleicher Leistung wie AMD. Vlt. kann  Nvidia aber auch einfach nicht so günstig produzieren.... keine  Ahnung...  Aber da AMD früher mal EHER Problemchen hatte und Nvidia  immer sehr präsent im Spielesektor ist, halten viele Nvidia für "klar  besser" - dabei gibt es bei Nvidia genau so oft oder so wenig mal  Probleme mit einzelnen Modellen oder Treibern, da tun sich AMD und  Nvidia nix. Nur dass AMD halt derzeit preislich mehr bietet.
> 
> zB vor nem halben Jahr kosteten die R9 280X und GTX 770 ca. gleichviel,  UND die sind ca gleichstark. Da konnte man nehmen, was man lieber  wollte. Inzwischen ist aber die R9 280X bei nur 210-240€ und die GTX 770  eher bei AB 260 Euro, da muss man schon sehr "Fan sein", um Nvidia zu  nehmen. ABER: mal in den Shops schauen, manchmal gibt es Aktionen, bei  denen 1-3 Games dabei sind, und dann kann die Karte quasi effektiv  schnell mal 50-100 Euro "billiger" werden, wenn einem die Spiele zusagen


was die grafikkarte angeht versuch ich es jetzt wohl mal mit einer AMD. aber die R9-280 ist glaube ich mit ihren 200-250€ 1nummer zu groß für mich, wobei die verschiedenen herstelle untereinander, im preis, um einiges schwanken. wollte eig auch ne msi nehmen (weil ich ja wahrscheinlich auch ein mainboard von msi nehm) aber das gehörrt zu den teuersten  empfihlst du mir irgendein hersteller? und hättest vll ne alternative 1nummer "schlechter/billiger"




> Z bietet halt alles fürs Übertakten, kann man aber auch nehmen, wenn man  nicht übertaktet. Und die 80er-Chipsätze sind die etwas älteren, die  90er die für die ganz neuen CPUs.



Dann reicht ja für den z.B. i5 4670(K) ein 80er völlig aus (oder hat ob 80 oder 90er auch was mit der leistung zu tun?) und wenn ich nicht übertakten will ein H auch?! falls ich ein CPU mit übertaktungs.. nehme, dann kann ich ja nen Z nehmen 


was RAM angeht: was sagst du zu dem crucial balistix sports? oder rätst auch eher zu dem von Lucker bzw hast nen eigenen favoriten?

solangsam werde ich warm... ;D  aufjedenfall schonmal vielen dank Herbboy, du bist meine Rettung


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2014)

Also, der günstigste Core i5 wäre der hier Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat halt ein bisschen weniger Takt als der i5-4670. Falls Du sowieso einen CPU-Kühler separat holen willst (PC dann leiser), kannst Du auch für ein paar Euro mehr den hier nehmen Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, tray (CM8064601464707) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder auch ein bisschen teurer, aber immer noch günstiger als ein 4670: Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da ist wiederum ein Lüfter dabei. Für den 4460 und 4590 wäre ein H97 oder Z97 Board zu empfehlen, für den 4570 geht auch ein H87 oder Z87 Board. 

Als Kühler reicht so einer für den 4570 dann völlig aus Raijintek Aidos (0P105246) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Bei der Grafikkarte entweder eine R9 270X zB Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder HIS Radeon R9 270X Mini IceQ X
oder 15% schneller und 20-30 Euro teurer die R9 280 ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0620-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder VTX3D Radeon R9 280 X-Edition, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VXR9 280 3GBD5-2DHXE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder die von MSI, die ist nun auch nicht SO viel teurer: MSI R9 280 Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-082R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder nochmal 15% schneller und ab 210-220€ eine R9 280X Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder MSI R9 280X Gaming 3G, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-053R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


RAM: das Ballistix Sport ist an sich gut, kostet halt in den meisten Shops auch nur um die 60€. An sich isses aber egal: DDR3-1600 oder höher, 2x4GB Riegel und 1,5V (steht in den Details) - das passt


----------



## rMatze (22. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab jetzt mal so ein zusammengestellt. wie wäre der so an sich? (gewichtung der Teile...)
weil dann müsste ich jetzt mit den einzelnen komponenten bloß noch so weit runter gehen bis er in mein budget passt ^^

wenn ich sowieso nen extra kühler nehm, ist es dann egal ob box oder tray, oder ist das nur ein vorschlag zum geld sparen? (box braucht man ja garnicht wenn man nen extra kühler hat?!)
Ich vergleich die billigeren cpu´s jetzt auf jedenfall mal und such mir dann nen billigeren raus.

der Kühler kostet ja gleich viel wie der von mir, dann kann ich auch einfach den drin lassen oder?!
bei der GPU genau das gleiche spiel, ich schau einfach mal welchen billigeren ich da nehm und dann meld ich mich nochmal


----------



## donma08 (23. August 2014)

Unbedingt Boxed nehmen, nur die haben Garantie!

http://www.intel.com/support/de/processors/sb/CS-030339.htm


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Unbedingt Boxed nehmen, nur die haben Garantie!


 Diese Aussage ist Irreführend, weil viele Leute denken werden, dass man NULL Reklamationsrechte bei einem Defekt hat. Das stimmt aber natürlich nicht. Eine "Garantie" haben zwar in der Tat nur die BoxCPUs, aber da geht es um die Garantie von Intel. Bei einem Defekt innerhalb der ersten 24 Monate hast Du aber selbstverständlich trotzdem Gewährleistung, sozusagen eine "Garantie" gegenüber dem Shop. Die Garantie ist halt noch ein Jahr länger, aber es ist extremst unwahrscheinlich, dass eine CPU 2 Jahre funktioniert und dann innerhalb von den nächsten 12 Monaten nen Garantie-Defekt hat. Wenn ne CPU ne Macke ab Werk hat, geht sie viel früher kaputt, und ansonsten hält so einen CPU dann viel mehr als 3 Jahre.

@rMatze: jo, ist an sich alles okay. Nur manches halt rel. teuer, und wenn Du unbedingt übertakten können willst (du hast ja den 4670k gewählt), wäre an sich ein besserer Kühler zu empfehlen.


----------



## donma08 (23. August 2014)

Dennoch wäre es dilettantisch ohe Aufpreis ein Jahr Garantie wegzulassen!


----------



## rMatze (24. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab jetzt nocheinmal ein bisschen zurückgeschraubt und bin immer noch 100€ über meinem Limit... und das noch ohne betriebssystem.


ich weiß nicht was ich falsch mach, wenn z.B. diese seite solche angebote machen kann

Gamer PC Intel I5 4590 4x 3.700 Mhz Nvidia Geforce GTX 760 2GB 8GB Ram MSI power
Gamer PC Intel I5 4590 4x 3.700 Mhz AMD Radeon R9 270X 2GB OC 8GB Ram 500 GB MSI - Toletec Computertechnik

... ich dachte selber zusammenbauen wäre um einiges billiger?!


----------



## Shorty484 (24. August 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, bei beiden PC's sind die Netzteile schon mal billiger Schrott, da wird schon eingespart. Der eine hat ein Mainboard mit B-Chipsatz verbaut, das spart auch noch etwas Geld. Und einen ordentlichen Kühler wie in Deiner Konfig haben beide Rechner auch nicht, bei beiden ist laut Beschreibung der Boxed-Kühler verbaut.

Ich habe ungefähr die gleiche Konfig mal bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt. Wenn Du die Teile über Geizhals.de in den Warenkorb legst, kommst Du sogar noch ein bisschen billiger.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinzu käme noch der Zusammenbau für 20 Euro, wenn Du das nicht selbst machen willst.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2014)

Wenn es gar nicht anders geht, kannst Du auch nur einen Core i3 für 90-100€ nehmen. Auf jeden Fall wäre das die bessere Einsparung, als wenn Du bei der Grafikkarte sparst.. Und/Oder vlt erst mal nur 1x4GB RAM, denn RAM kann man ja auch schnell mal nachrüsten


----------



## rMatze (24. August 2014)

ich weiß schon, dass sie hier und da was gespart haben, aber ich dachte wenn ich ihn selber zusammenstell komm ich billiger raus, was jetzt ja nicht arg der fall ist.

...wie funktioniert es, dass der i5 4590 hier billiger ist als der i5 4570 (Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150) ???  ^^ der ist doch besser?!

bei cpu will ich eig nicht unter den i5 4570 und bei der gpu unter die r9 270x gehen.
ich stell den mir mal mit hardwareversand zusammen und schau was raus kommt. dann spar ich halt an bildschirm, tastatur, maus und headset vorerst ein bisschen mehr 
PS: falls ihr da ne gute empfehlung habt, haut es einfach raus


----------



## Lucker1811 (24. August 2014)

In meinen Augen is der CPU einfach zu hart in der Preisliste  xD
ich würd als AMD nutzer halt den Vishera mit 4x4,2 für 90 mücken nehmen ^^ (alles über 4 Kerne is müll meine ich)

Kann leider echt null mitreden, weil ich Intel nich leiden kann und nach 1mal nie wieder hatte aber is das son harter unterschied ? 
Wie gesagt mit meinen System kann ich so einiges auf High spielen, und wenn er dann noch den 4x 4,2 und noch eine bessere Graka als ich nimmt muss das teil doch auch voll ballern ^^

Ist es nich auch so, dass AMD Prozessoren GPU-leistung mitgeben ?
Hab ich so gehört und gelesen.

Aber ich glaub ich bin hier schon voll raus und kann mit meinem AMD hier mal ganz ruhig sein, ihr seit alles so Intel - Menschen


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> ...wie funktioniert es, dass der i5 4590 hier billiger ist als der i5 4570 (Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150) ???  ^^ der ist doch besser?!


 Preise werden nicht anhand der Leistung gemacht...   da spielen viele Faktoren rein - speziell hier, weil gleicher Hersteller: Herstellungskosten, letzter Einkaufspreis und Angebot/Nachfrage...  




> ich stell den mir mal mit hardwareversand zusammen und schau was raus kommt.


 am besten düber den Preisvergleich die Artikel aufrufen - da sparst Du bei hardwareversand einiges.Und dann erst am Schluss erst den Zusammenbau aus dem Menü Links bei Service hinzufügen, FALLS du den PC nicht selber zusammenbauen willst.


@Lucker: die Intels schlagen AMD in Games nun mal locker, und seit ca. einem Jahr sind die auch bei Preis-Leistung klar besser. Es sind nicht nur die 150€-Intels besser als die 100€-AMDs - das wäre ja zu erwarten - sondern selbst die mind. 180€-teuren FX-9000er sind schlechter als ein Core i5 für 150€, und ein Core i3 für 100€ ist schon ähnlich stark wie ein 140€-AMD-FX-8000er. Vor 2-3 Jahren war AMD noch Top bei den CPUs bis 100-150€ aber, inzwischen sehen die leider lein Land mehr - zumindest nicht für einen Gamer-PC mit ner passablen Grafikkarte.


----------



## rMatze (1. September 2014)

^^ ich hab die ganze Zeit nicht gerafft, dass wir schon auf der 2ten seite sind und gedacht es hat niemand mehr was zu schreiben   ;D




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier hab ich ihn mal über geizhals.de zusammengestellt und so ein bisschen was gespart.

ich habe aber noch eine abschliesende Frage:

soll ich lieber die MSI r9 270X (MSI R9 270X GAMING 2G mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 2GB DDR5)
nehmen oder die Asus r9 280 (ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5 mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI,HDMI, DisplayPort)

ein Kumpel von mir hat nämlich gemeint die 270x kann ich vergessen.


Soll ich mir dann gleich des Corsair 600W holen falls ich mal aufrüsten will? weil das kostet ja nur 6€ mehr.. (Corsair CX Series Modular CX600M, 600W)


----------



## rMatze (1. September 2014)

was ist eig der unterschied bei nem non-modular und nem modular netzteil der unterschied?


----------



## Herbboy (1. September 2014)

Warum soll man die R9 270X vergessen? ^^  ich hab eine AMD 7950, die ist bei der Leistung ähnlich, und das reicht aktuell noch für alles auf hohen Details. Es ist halt immer die Frage, was für ein Budget man hat.

Die R9 280 ist ca 15% schneller - wenn die im Budget noch passt, dann nimm die. Aber wenn es stimmen würde, dass man die 270X "vergessen" kann, dann wären die 15% mehr Leistung auch nicht grad die Rettung  


Aber für Dein Budget geht es nicht besser als das, was du da zusammengestellt hast - egal ob nur R9 270X oder R9 280. Du musst nur beim Board evlt. lieber ein H97-Board nehme, weil der core i5-4590 eine neue CPU ist und das H87-Board die CPU VIELLEICHT nur mit aktuellstem BIOS erkennt - und da du nicht weißt, ob das Board vlt schon 6 Monate auf dem Lager liegt und ein zu altes BIOS hat, wäre ein Board mit dem neueren H97-Chipsatz die sichere Wahl. ODER als CPU den core i5-4570, der gehört nämlich zu den älteren Modellen und läuft 100pro, und ist auch effektiv nicht merkbar schlechter als der 4590.


----------



## ExotiCx (1. September 2014)

hey ich bin zufällig über google auf eure diskussion gestoßen weil ich auch nach einem günstigen gaming pc suche und hab mich auch gleich mal auf pc games angemeldet.Herbboy deine zusammenstellung auf hardwareversand hat mir ganz gut für den güsntigen preis gefallen jetzt wollt ich fragen ob du mir auch einen zusammenstellung kannst oder ob ich noch einen neuen thread dafür aufmachen muss. ( falls ja mein budget wäre 800-900€) (cpu soll intel sein / graka ati/amd da mir da der preis/leistungs faktor besser scheint ( belehrt mich eines besseren falls es nicht so ist )


----------



## rMatze (1. September 2014)

die r9 280 von msi wär sicher nimmer im budget, aber die 280 von asus ist ja nicht arg viel teurer als die 270x von msi.
ich schau mal nach ob ich dann den i5-4590 und H97 ,oder einfach die 4570 und H87 nehm. kommt drauf an was das für einen preisunterschied macht.
ich meld mich morgen dann nochmal


----------



## donma08 (2. September 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> was ist eig der unterschied bei nem non-modular und nem modular netzteil der unterschied?


Das eine hat einen festen Kabelbaum (non), das andere hat abnehmbare Kabelstränge für SATA, PCI, Molex etc.


----------



## rMatze (2. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also so müsste dann jetzt alles stimmen?! 

ich bin zwar jetzt bei >600€ anstatt >500€, aber dafür ist es meiner meinung nach jetzt auch ein ganz anständiges system.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Jo, das ist ganz ordentlich. Kannst auch als Netzteil ein Thermaltake Smart 530W oder so nehmen, falls das auf Lager ist. Das ist auch modular.


----------



## rMatze (2. September 2014)

ist das besser, oder wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## rMatze (2. September 2014)

kennst du dich mit monitoren aus bzw hast du biscchen erfahrung?
hab jetzt nämlich in dem preisbereich 150€ zwei gefunden..
Sonderposten: Samsung Monitor S24D590PL
ASUS VS248H

der samsung ist zwar ein pls panel und kein tn.. aber laut tests ist der für gaming auch nicht schlecht, hat ein gutes bild und gefällt mir auch vom design mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (2. September 2014)

Ich meinte das mit dem Netzteil nur, weil das eine halt nicht auf Lager ist.

Und beim Monitor einfach mal ausprobieren. An sich sind KEINE Monitore mehr UNgeeignet   Aber lies vlt erst mal hier Samsung S24D590PL 59,94cm TFT-Monitor schwarz/ silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Der Asus wäre in jedem Falle gut. und mit dem "besseren" Bild: bei TN merkst Du auf keinen Fall, dass es irgendwie "schlecht" wäre - nur wenn Du einen Top-Monitor mit wirklich total farbechter Darstellung direkt als Vergleich hast, dann sieht man vlt. nen Unterschied. Aber auch bei TN ist natürlich ein Rot ein Rot und kein Braun oder so


----------



## rMatze (3. September 2014)

was den monitor angeht muss ich mich anscheinend noch bisschen umschauen und überlegen welchen ich nehme.

der Asus ist eben schon relativ alt und ich hab mit samsung bei Bildschirmen (bei meinem TV) gute erfahrungen gemacht und bin zufrieden. Deshalb bin ich von dem samsung wahrscheinlich so angetan ;D
vll tut es mir ja auch noch ein ganz anderer Monitor an 

Jetzt such ich mir noch nach einer vernünftigen Maus ,Tastatur und dann hab ich endlich alles zusammen


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2014)

Also, auch wenn ein Monitor schon 2-3 jahre auf dem Markt ist, isser nicht "schlecht", die sind seit sicher 5-6 Jahren alle "gut genug" für Gaming. In den "brandneuen" Monitoren für 150€ steckt nichts großartig anderes als in denen, die vor 3 Jahren neu waren, damals 200€ kosten und jetzt inzwischen nur noch 150€  

Von Samsung kommt da derzeit bis 150-160€ an sich nur der in Frage Samsung S24C350H 60,96cm LED-Monitor schwarz glänzend: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Maus: sehr günstig und dafür auch gut wäre zB die Sharkoon Drakonia,  oder auch die http://geizhals.at/de/a4tech-bloody-v5-a4tmys42996-a889246.html   hier einige Meinungen http://www.amazon.de/dp/B00C5VST00 

und als Tastatur: muss die denn programmierbare Tasten haben?


----------



## rMatze (6. September 2014)

Die habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut 
hab aber auch noch Sharkoon Darkglider bei GameStar.de - Übersicht Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse bei GameStar.de - Alle Bilder im kopf.. werd mich wohl für eine von denen 4 entscheiden.

Die Tastatur braucht eig nicht unbedingt programmierbare tasten haben, hab mir aber auch schon überlegt die zu holen Valo Max Customization Gaming Keyboard Tastatur kaufen die ist da gerade total reduziert


----------



## Herbboy (7. September 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> Die habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut
> hab aber auch noch Sharkoon Darkglider bei GameStar.de - Übersicht Logitech G300 Gaming Mouse bei GameStar.de - Alle Bilder im kopf.. werd mich wohl für eine von denen 4 entscheiden.
> 
> Die Tastatur braucht eig nicht unbedingt programmierbare tasten haben, hab mir aber auch schon überlegt die zu holen Valo Max Customization Gaming Keyboard Tastatur kaufen die ist da gerade total reduziert


 also, der Preis ist nicht immer ein Indiz für Qualität - ich hab die Meinungen zwar jetzt nicht gelesen, aber schau mal hier Roccat Valo Gaming Keyboard USB mit 2MB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  warum die so mies bewertet ist. Nachher ist eine mit einem "Normalpreis" von 30€ schon besser


----------



## rMatze (8. September 2014)

Da hast du recht. Von der Tastatur lass ich lieber meine finger weg.

Ich glaube ich habe meine Komplette Hardware jetzt zusammen 
Monitor: Sonderposten: Samsung Monitor S24D590PL
Maus: Sharkoon DarkGlider Gaming Laser Mouse
Maus-Pad: Sharkoon Mat "Darkglider"
Tastatur: Tt eSports Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboad -hätte eig gerne die *Microsoft Sidewinder X4 genommen*, aber die gibt es nirgens mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2014)

Du könntest meine alte haben    hab inzwischen ne mechanische 

hört sich alles okay an


----------



## rMatze (8. September 2014)

ja so eine wird bei mir auch noch nachkommen 

hast du noch ne alte *Microsoft Sidewinder X4 *?.


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2014)

jo, ich hab die noch, aber als Ersatz für Notfälle, weil 2-3 Tasten nicht mehr ganz okay sind


----------



## rMatze (10. September 2014)

okay ich wollte gerade fragen, wie viel du dafür willst..
aber ich glaub ich starte lieber mal mit einer "makelosen" ;D


----------



## rMatze (10. September 2014)

also ich will mich an dieser Stelle mal mega herzlich bei dir bedanken, Herbboy!!
einfach hammer wie viel Zeit du dir für mich genommen hast und wie viel und oft du mir jetzt hier geholfen hast.
musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## rMatze (15. September 2014)

Sorry Herbboy, dass ich dich nochmal stör. Aber ich hab gedacht, bevor ich wieder tausend Themen erstell, frag ich dich mal ob du mir da auch helfen kannst...

Ich hol mir Windows 8.1 pro, aber da gibt es iwie tausend "unterschiedliche"!?
Wollte mir zuerst Windows 8.1 Pro Student - Microsoft Store Germany Online Store holen (über meine Schwester),
aber iwie gibts die ja hier z.b. Windows 8.1 Professional 64 Bit, 69,99 € fast für den gleichen Preis....
jetzt bin ich iwie verwirrt :?

Und falls du mir nen Vierenscanner emphelen kannst, würde ich auch nix dagegen haben. Laut Testberichte sind der "Kaspersky Internet Security" und "BitDefender Internet Security" die besten, aber ich hör da lieber auf Erfahrungen von andern.


----------



## Herbboy (15. September 2014)

Die Pro-Version brauchst Du an sich nicht, und die home kostet in großen "seriösen" Shops halt ca 70-80€ - keine Ahnung, wie das bei dem Shop dann ist, ob da alles klappt, man die Ware schnell bekommt usw. - gibt es Meinungen zu dem Shop?


----------



## rMatze (16. September 2014)

https://www.trustedshops.de/bewertung/info_XA7DB4B66A0F4ED4308DD1A1E65196646.html hier gibt es einige durchaus gute, aber auch negative Kritiken..

dann hole ich mir wahscheinlich einfach die Pro Version über den Studentenrabatt. Da bin ich mit 59,99€ (+ 13€ wenn ich eine DVD will) immer noch billiger dran und hab die Pro, egal ob ich sie brauch oder nicht. ;D


----------



## Luki777 (16. September 2014)

Wenn du auf der Suche nach einer Gaming Maus oder Gaming Tastatur bist kannst du dir hier viele Infos durchlesen: Gaming Maus Test | Gaming Maus Testberichte, Testsieger und Bestenliste!Gaming Maus Test Gaming Tastatur Test Gaming Tastatur Test - Gaming Tastatur Testberichte, Testsieger und Bestenliste!


----------



## rMatze (17. September 2014)

ne bin ich nichtmehr. ich habe mich jetzt schon für die "Sharkoon DarkGlider" und "Tt eSports Challenger Pro" entschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber trotzdem danke.

Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist der passende Vierenscanner... da bin ich noch auf der suche


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2014)

Also, an sich reicht da ein kostenloser wie Avira. Es wäre alt auch doof, wenn man sich einen kauft und dann ausgerechnet zu den Leuten gehört, bei denen der Scanner zu Systemhängern führt. Kannst Du vlt von zB kaspersky ne Trial-Version zum testen runterladen?


----------



## rMatze (17. September 2014)

ja, da gibt es immer 30-Tage Trail Free Product Trials | Antivirus & Internet Security | Kaspersky Lab
Würd da wahrscheinlich mal den Internet Security 2015 testen, weil der Pure 3.0 Total Security ist mir zu teuer und kann glaub auch nix esentielles was ich unbedingt brauch.
Jetzt muss aber sowieso erst mal meine Hardware geliefert werden und dann muss ich mal schauen


----------



## Luki777 (17. September 2014)

Ich nutze ESET, bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden und hab mir auch direkt eine 2-Jahres-Lizenz geholt.
Ein bisschen blöd ist, dass ESET Funde sofort löscht bzw. in Quarantäne schmeißt und es nicht die Möglichkeit gibt Ausnahmen festzulegen.


----------



## rMatze (24. Oktober 2014)

hey nochmal alle zusammen. 
ich hab mir jetzt den pc vor einem Monat gekauft und wollte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken die mir geholfen haben.
wollte jetzt noch ein kleines feedback zu meinem kompletten system dalassen, falls es jemand interessiert ;D



Rechner: _Intel Core i5-4590
_
_ASUS R9280
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 
MSI H97 PC Mate
Samsung SH-224DB
Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB
Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W
Zalman Z1 Midi Tower
_​
Ich bin mit meinem Rechner bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, er läuft jetzt ca 1 Monat und ich kann alles was ich will auf super Auflösung flüssig spielen. Er läuft allgemein sehr flüssig und alle Komponenten funktionieren gut miteinander (keine Probleme). Mehr kann und brauch ich gerade auch nicht mehr dazu sagen 
 PS: Der Zusammenbau war ein bisschen stressig, aber das war ja auch das erste mal für mich. Wenn man weiß wo welches Kabel anschließen, dann geht das super ;D 

Monitor:

_Samsung S24D590PL

_​Trotz allen Warnungen "der Bildschirm sei sehr wackelig" habe ich ihn mir trotzdem gekauft. In diesem Punkt hatten die Rezessionen aber recht.. Da mein Schreibtisch sowieso nicht sehr still steht, kommt es schon immer mal wieder vor, dass der Bildschirm wackelt. Der Standfuß an sich ist eig sehr stabil, auch wenn er einen anderen eindruck macht, doch der Bildschirm ist trotzdem wackelig weil er nur lose auf dem Fuß steckt (keine Schrauben - ich hab keine Ahnung warum man sowas macht, spart zwar 1 min beim zusammenbau, macht aber den ganzen bildschirm unstabil ^^) Wenn einem das aber nichts ausmacht ist es ein wirklich guter Bildschirm der tolle Farben liefert, kein ghosting aufweißt und auch sonst einen guten und optisch hervorragenden Eindruck macht. 
Trotzdem aufgepasst!! Der Bildschirm hat wohl nicht das richtige Format, dass man anstatt 1920x1080 nur 1680x1050 Auflösung verwenden kann (sonst wird nicht der ganze Bildschirm genutzt).


Tastatur:_Tt eSports Challenger Pro

_​Mit der Tastatur bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sie macht einen stabilen Eindruck und sieht auch gut aus. Auch die einstellbare Hintergrundbeleuchtung gefällt mir sehr und das kleine feature einen kleinen Ventilator an ihr anzubringen, welcher dann sanft die Finger kühlt finde ich ganz nett (auch wenn ich den Ventilator bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich nutzen musste). Außerdem besitzt sie 2 Usb anschlüsse und ein Fach um den Ventilator zu verstauen, was ich sehr vorteilhaft finde.
Die Tastatur an sich hat einen relativ festen gegendruck bei den Tasten (dem ein oder anderen vll etwas zu stark, aber ich finde es ganz ok)


Maus/Mauspad:
_Sharkoon DarkGlider Gaming Laser Maus 
Sharkoon DarkGlider Mauspad


_​Mit der Maus bin ich ganz zufrieden. Sie sieht gut aus und macht seinen job auch gut, die Knöpfe sind gut angeordnet und sie liegt gut in der Hand. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass man beim drücken der Mausrads oft die zusätzliche möglichkeit das Rad nach links zu drücken nutzt, was jedoch nicht sehr wild ist, wenn man diese Funktion einfach nicht belegt. Außerdem braucht man für einen festen Sitz in der Hand (einfach gesagt) leicht schwitzige Hände. Auch wenn die Maus eine nette Gummibeschichtung hat rutscht man mit ganz trockenen Händen leicht ab, was sich jedoch nach ein paar Minuten spielen dann auch wieder erledigt hat 
Vom Mauspad bin ich nicht wirklich begeistert, weil es beim zocken mit der zeit auf meinem Tisch wegrutscht und sich die oberfläche auch nicht ganz flach anfühlt, sonder wie ganz viele kleine Krater.


Abschließend möchte ich noch kurz meine Unzufriedenheit mit der Hardwareseite "www.hardwareversand.de" loswerden. Ja hier habe ich mein Pc bestellt und es hat sich als ein Fehler herausgestellt. Es war zwar die billigste Seite, wenn man über Geizhals.de bestellt hat, hat mir aber auch die ein oder anderen Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Bei meiner Bestellung habe ich darauf geachtet, dass alle Teile innerhalb von 3 Tagen lieferbar sind. Als ich nach über einer Woche immer noch kein Paket bekommen habe, habe ich mich an den Support gewendet. Ich musste auf die Beantwortung einer Mail meistens 2 Tage warten und es wurde mir dann irgendwann mitgeteilt, dass sie noch auf die Anlieferung des Netzteils warten. Nicht nur, dass sie dieses Problem auf keinem weg mir mitteilen konnten und ich einfach Tag für Tag auf meine Bestellung wartete, sondern auch dass sie mich bei der Nachfrage nach dem neuen Preis einfach nur abgeschüttelt haben (innerhalb der zeit in welcher ich die Komponenten bestellt habe und ihrer Verzögerung, hat sich der Preis um 50€ gesenkt) hat meine negative Meinung zu diesem Shop geprägt. Nach ca 2 Wochen Wartezeit ist dann das Paket angekommen, ich wahr froh und möchte seit dem nichts mehr mit dem Shop zu tun haben. 





Ich hoffe es hat jemanden Interessiert was ich von meinem System halte, oder ich habe vll sogar jemandem damit weiter helfen können. In diesem Sinne viel Spaß beim zocken und haut rein


----------



## donma08 (24. Oktober 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> Abschließend möchte ich noch kurz meine Unzufriedenheit mit der Hardwareseite "www.hardwareversand.de" loswerden. Ja hier habe ich mein Pc bestellt und es hat sich als ein Fehler herausgestellt. Es war zwar die billigste Seite, wenn man über Geizhals.de bestellt hat, hat mir aber auch die ein oder anderen Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Bei meiner Bestellung habe ich darauf geachtet, dass alle Teile innerhalb von 3 Tagen lieferbar sind. Als ich nach über einer Woche immer noch kein Paket bekommen habe, habe ich mich an den Support gewendet. Ich musste auf die Beantwortung einer Mail meistens 2 Tage warten und es wurde mir dann irgendwann mitgeteilt, dass sie noch auf die Anlieferung des Netzteils warten. Nicht nur, dass sie dieses Problem auf keinem weg mir mitteilen konnten und ich einfach Tag für Tag auf meine Bestellung wartete, sondern auch dass sie mich bei der Nachfrage nach dem neuen Preis einfach nur abgeschüttelt haben (innerhalb der zeit in welcher ich die Komponenten bestellt habe und ihrer Verzögerung, hat sich der Preis um 50€ gesenkt) hat meine negative Meinung zu diesem Shop geprägt. Nach ca 2 Wochen Wartezeit ist dann das Paket angekommen, ich wahr froh und möchte seit dem nichts mehr mit dem Shop zu tun haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schönes Feedback  und danke für die Warnung. Hab auch schon viel viel schlechtes von HWV gehört


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Oktober 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Schönes Feedback  und danke für die Warnung. Hab auch schon viel viel schlechtes von HWV gehört


Naja, Probleme kann es natürlich bei jedem Shop geben, aber HWV jetzt gleich als schlecht und unzuverlässig hinzustellen ist schon leicht übertrieben. Ich bestelle seit 3 Jahren dort alles was mit PC's zu tun hat und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2014)

Eben - das kann bei JEDEM Shop passieren. Wenn da was von "Lieferbar in 2-3 Tagen" steht, ist das halt auch die Aussage des Lieferanten - da kann der Shop dann nix für, wenn der Termin nicht eingehalten wird. Es kann nämlich umgekehrt ebenso passieren, dass da steht "1-2 Wochen", und am nächsten Tag ist das Produkt doch schon auf Lager. 

Und das mit den Preisänderungen: du hast bei Bestellung nen Vertrag abgeschlossen, und eine gewisse Wartezeit kann immer vorkommen, in der die Preise sich ändern - grad auf dem Hardwaremarkt ist das ganz extrem mit "Tagespreisen", da kann auch mal ein Produkt innerhalb von 3 Tagen von 200 auf 180 Euro runtergehen und dann wieder rauf auf 210 Euro...   Da wäre es SEHR kulant, wenn man die Preise einfach nach unten anpasst, zumal Hardwareversand die Bauteile ja wiederum zu DEM Preis bestellt hat(te), die am Tag Deiner Bestellung gültig waren - wenn die Grafikkarte zB ne Woche später 20 Euro billiger ist, dann gilt das nur für die Modelle, die auch hardwareversand erst DANN beim Lieferanten bestellt. Deine Karte aber haben die selber auch noch zu einem höheren preis bezahlen müssen. Vor allem: was, wenn die Preise gestiegen wären? Hättest Du es dann akzeptiert, dass der Shop mehr verlangt? ^^   

Ich kenne viel Dutzend Leute, die da auch bestellt haben und den PC einen Tag nach Bestellung schon zu Hause hatten - Probleme kann es halt immer geben, wenn ein Bauteil unerwartet nicht rechtzeitig auf Lager ist. 

Wegen des Kontaktes: hätte es Dir denn irgendwas genutzt, wenn sie Dir schon nach einem Tag gesagt hätten, dass das Netzteil erst in zb 10 Tagen kommt? Vermutlich haben die selber auch auf eine Aussage des Lieferanten gewartet, denn ich kenne es von HWV an sich auch so, dass sie - wenn sich die Lieferung eines Bauteiles unerwartet verzögert - von sich aus melden und fragen, ob man ein Alternativprodukt möchte.


Und so oder so kann das wie gesagt bei jedem Shop vorkommen, dass ein Bauteil unerwartet nicht direkt lieferbar ist.  Und von den Preisen her:  manche Shops mit Konfigurator sind dafür halt viel teurer - d.h. selbst wenn so ein Shop Dir dann kulanterweise bei Preisänderungen um 30-50€ entgegenkommt, ist der PC immer noch deutlich teurer     idR ist allein der Zusammenbau schon 50-70€ teurer als bei hardwareversand


----------



## rMatze (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich verstehe gut was ihr sagt. 
Aber ich fand es einfach blöd, dass ich 2 Wochen auf ein System warten muss, dass ich nach 3-4 Tagen erwartete. Eine Nachricht hätte mir schon geholfen, da ich dann nicht die ganze zeit ungewiss gewartet hätte und ich ja wie du gesagt hast auf eine alternative zurückgreifen gekonnt hätte. Doch das mit einer Alternative wurde mir erst angeboten, als ich nach fast 2 Wochen von meiner Seite aus angerufen hatte und dann hätte es ja auch nicht mehr viel gebracht. 
Und natürlich bin ich mir bewusst, dass ich mit der Bestellung einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und der Preis dann auch gültig ist, doch genau so hat HWV mir damit einen Lieferzeitraum zugewiesen und tut mir leid wenn ich 2 Wochen dann als eindeutige Verzögerung des Vertrags sehe  In diesem Fall muss sich HWV oder ihre Lieferanten (für welche HWV stellvertretend steht) einen Fehler eingestehen, auch wenn nicht in Form einer Kulanz welche den Preis angeht. (Wobei ich glaube, wenn HWV etwas zu einem bestimmten Preis beim Lieferanten bestellt, der sich deutlich verspätet und der Preis sich dann drastisch verändert hat, dass HWV das auch nicht mit sich machen lässt. Aber das ist Ansichtssache) 
Ich kann solche Verspätungen durchaus verstehen, aber über eine Nachricht oder sogar einer Alternative hätte ich mich eben gefreut. Ich hoffe mich kann man dabei auch ein bisschen verstehen


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Den Ärger kann man selbstverständlich verstehen - aber normalerweise melden die sich auch, das weiß ich ziemlich sicher, weil das andere User schon berichtet haben, wenn sie ein alternatives Produkt aussuchen sollten. Da kann ich nur vermuten, dass die betroffenen Artikel bei Dir einfach "mit Pech" eigentlich spätestens nach 2 Tagen angekündigt waren, aber nicht vom Lieferanten geliefert wurden. Wenn nämlich EIGENTLICH klar ist, dass es nur 1-2 Tage dauert, wird nicht extra bescheid gesagt. Nachher beschwert man sich dann, dass man eigentlich extra genau DIESES Produkt haben wollte, sich umentscheiden musste - und nen Tag später wäre das Wunschprodukt doch wieder auf Lager  

Evlt hattest Du auch viel Pech, weil vielleicht zB 3 Tage lang Produkt X nicht auf Lager war, dann war es da, aber Bauteil Z war plötzlich nicht mehr da usw - die Sachen werden nämlich nicht zurückgelegt, die bauen also den PC nicht schonmal "halb fertig" und warten dann zB aufs Netzteil.


----------



## rMatze (27. Oktober 2014)

Ist mir im Endeffekt eig auch egal, ich hab ja jetzt mein PC. Hat mich nur bisschen geärgert, dass nicht alles ablief wie es normal ablaufen würde, hatte vll wirklich einfach nur pech ;D
PS: ich hab den Pc selber zusammen gebaut. Ging eig ganz gut bis darauf, dass ich kp hatte wo ich welches Kabel anschließen muss ^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2014)

rMatze schrieb:


> Ist mir im Endeffekt eig auch egal, ich hab ja jetzt mein PC. Hat mich nur bisschen geärgert, dass nicht alles ablief wie es normal ablaufen würde, hatte vll wirklich einfach nur pech ;D
> PS: ich hab den Pc selber zusammen gebaut. Ging eig ganz gut bis darauf, dass ich kp hatte wo ich welches Kabel anschließen muss ^^



Ach so, ich dachte jetzt, du hättest mit Zusammenbau bestellt? Bei Einzelteillieferung hattest Du sicher Pech, da war dann ein Bauteil nicht auf Lager, und als es kam, war ein anderes nicht da usw. - das ist dann wirklich Pech. 

Aber jetzt läuft alles problemlos? Bei den Kabeln musst Du halt schauen, was in der Boardanleitung steht - aber an sich ist nur der PW-SW wirklich wichtig, damit der PC angeht


----------



## rMatze (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja läuft eig alles ganz problemlos. hab glaube alles richtig angeschlossen ;D


----------



## svd (27. Oktober 2014)

Mmh, wegen des Monitors, der muss schon eine Auflösung von 1920x1080 haben.
Öffne mal das "Catalyst Control Center" und setzte dort den Overscan auf 0%.


----------



## rMatze (3. November 2014)

Vielen dank svd 
Muss meine Aussage damit widerrufen. Wusste nicht, dass ich das umstellen muss.

Ich hab jetzt aber noch ein problem... und zwar macht sich mein PC selbstständig. Wenn ich aufwache oder nach Hause komm läuft mein PC, obwohl ich ihn nicht eingeschalten habe... Also schält er sich sozusagen von allein "an".
Weiß nicht ob jemand weiß woran das liegen könnte, oder mit diesem Problem vertraut ist, aber ich wär froh wenn mir vll jemand helfen könnte ^^


----------



## svd (3. November 2014)

Ich glaube, jemand aus deiner Familie oder ein Haustier benützt den PC und flitzt aus dem Zimmer, sobald du durch die Haustür kommst, bzw. aufwachst... 

Puh, dass sich der PC von selbst einschaltet, kann mehrere Ursachen haben.

Guck mal im BIOS nach der Option "Wake on LAN" und deaktiviere das. Hast du den PC via WLAN in's Netz eingebunden? Dieses kann den PC auch aufwecken.
"ErP" solltest du, falls es das im BIOS auch gibt, auch aktivieren. 
Bei den Energiesettings wirst du auch gefragt, was der PC machen soll, falls mal der Strom kurz aus- und wieder angeht. "Restore on AC Power Loss" heißt das normal.
Da kannst du einstellen, dass der PC einfach ausgeschaltet bleiben soll...

Aber, ehrlich gesagt, die simpelste Lösung wäre, eine Steckerleiste zu verwenden. Wenn der PC keinen Strom bekommt, kann er sich unmöglich einschalten. 
Vlt. behebt es nicht die Ursache, ist aber die effektivste Maßnahme...


----------



## Herbboy (3. November 2014)

Ist bestimmt eine der genannten "wake on"-Funktionen schuld.


----------

